# Hot Teacher Fucks With Students, Once Again



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

The principals and school officials were just jealous that they weren't getting it.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Where were these teachers when i was at school?


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Lucky students.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

I don't get why she couldn't get someone her own age, she's good looking. Lucky kid.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

What the hell is that kid complaining about? 14-17 you probably realize what your doing, I'm 17 and man would I...


----------



## bruteshot74 (Jun 2, 2006)

She is pretty good lookin 

Stupid thing to do...shall never understand these type of peoples motives to fuck around with young children or in this case a 14-17 year old boy.


----------



## Flanny (Dec 3, 2006)

I wouldn't complain.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

Sticksy said:


> Where were these teachers when i was at school?


I second that. Lucky fuckers. I bang her in two seconds. But just for the record, what she did was wrong. But I still do her.


----------



## Murphy™ (Dec 25, 2008)

But think if you was her, would you screw around with 14 year olds?


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Risking your career for minors. Terrible.


----------



## STUFF (Nov 4, 2007)

LOL, 'victims.'


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Certs said:


> LOL, 'victims.'


Yeah, me and sXe were talking about it on MSN. :lmao at anyone thinking that the kids are victims or that they'll have troubles or anything. The only problem that the kids will suffer is they think they're top shit for having nailed their hot teacher


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

They'll be king shit at school after that.


----------



## Gin (Apr 11, 2008)

Whow, lucky students.


----------



## DRodri90 (Jun 23, 2008)

Certs said:


> LOL, 'victims.'


They are victims, they probably will never bang a girl like that in the rest of their lifes.


----------



## KingCrash (Jul 6, 2007)

Since she's hot she'll get a slap on the wrist. If she was unattractive like the last couple of women who did this she get five years in jail easily.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

KingCrash said:


> Since she's hot she'll get a slap on the wrist. If she was unattractive like the last couple of women who did this she get five years in jail easily.


And if the genders were reversed the male teacher would get a lot longer


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

KingCrash said:


> If she was unattractive like the last couple of women who did this she get five years in jail easily.


So they should.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Why the FUCK don't these things ever happen to me? :sad:


----------



## ShocKwf (Apr 23, 2006)

I would, just sayin'.


----------



## MrKennedy666 (Mar 21, 2008)

Josh said:


> So they should.


hahaha!


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Certs said:


> LOL, 'victims.'


:lmao Yeah i had to laugh at that as well. These kids are lucky bastards. I'm 16 & I would Do her tbf.


----------



## zergling_seb (Mar 11, 2006)

Nice.


----------



## Es. (Mar 1, 2005)

That's pretty epic tbh

Oh, and GTFO with that Myspace angel shot. I want to see her body. She may be flat, who knows?


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

jEwS said:


> That's pretty epic tbh
> 
> Oh, and GTFO with that Myspace angel shot. I want to see her body. She may be flat, who knows?


Pic from Her Myspace:


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

She is fit. It makes you wonder why she is sexing up students though when she could easily get laid otherwise.


----------



## 2Slick (May 1, 2005)

When I went to school, teachers looked to be old enough to be my great-great grandmother.

We rarely had anyone that was as young or looked like that.


----------



## CPZ (Apr 16, 2005)

This is one thing that is never going to stop. Feds will never win. Why did I have all old non goodlooking teachers when I was growing up? They must have all retired now for the new generation of teaching.


----------



## Jon Staley (Aug 8, 2007)

jEwS said:


> That's pretty epic tbh
> 
> Oh, and GTFO with that Myspace angel shot. I want to see her body. She may be flat, who knows?


Wheelchair sex ftw...

Her Myspace? URL plz!

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/12289591/ :no:


----------



## DRodri90 (Jun 23, 2008)

2Slick said:


> When I went to school, teachers looked to be old enough to be my great-great grandmother.
> 
> We rarely had anyone that was as young or looked like that.


I had a substitute teacher of Athletics three or four years ago that was around the same age that the 'pederast' and everybody in the school wanted to fuck her. Unfortunately we weren't as lucky as the 'victims'.

I know a girl who fucked with our computing teacher 5 years ago, she was 15 at the time and her boyfriend left her whe he knew that. The girl and the teacher even had an argument in the middle of a class and she left the classroom crying and shouting.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

There was only one teacher I had I would consider doing but I was 10.

Oh and this sums this up perfectly
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b_lio51Z1qc


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

These kids don't know how good they got it I used to have some old and ugly ass teachers, lol. With the way she looks I have no idea why she would waste her time with a student tbh.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

:shocked:


----------



## HBKBretHart (Feb 10, 2008)

WOW...


----------



## Cpt. Charisma (Mar 29, 2005)

There may have been more victoms? How can they be called victoms, lucky bastards


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

I'd die for a teacher that hot to engage in sex acts with me.


----------



## Tycho (Dec 2, 2008)

Hehe, i doubt there is a single straight male forumer here who would turn that shit down.

The closest i ever got was a hot teacher who used to flirt etc, looking back i probably should've tried. :side:


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

I had a Spanish teacher my freshman year of high school, and I can honestly say that if she had an affair with one of the students (hopefully me), I wouldn't have considered him a victim. 

Don't get me wrong. What these teachers do with their students is wrong from a moral perspective & a professional perspective. However, when you are that age, and your teacher is that hot, its really hard to see it as a bad thing.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

2Slick said:


> When I went to school, teachers looked to be old enough to be my great-great grandmother.
> 
> We rarely had anyone that was as young or looked like that.


It's more common these days. In my last few years of school, we had a good amount of new teachers who were maybe in their mid-20's at best.


----------



## Shadow Phantom (Jan 30, 2005)

i have a question

i wonder what the boys parents were thinking 

i wondered why jimmy was failing everything but PE, you sure they did not write it wrong ? she could have been the sex ed teacher 

i bet the dad was jealous, damn my son only 14 and getting nice ass like.


----------



## itsmadness (Sep 21, 2008)

Lol, this story reminds me of the south park episode with Ike and his Teacher, lawl.

Teacher is pretty hot imo, id tap that


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Porno Claus said:


> It's more common these days. In my last few years of school, we had a good amount of new teachers who were maybe in their mid-20's at best.


There were a few teachers that where fuckable in my high school.


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

itsmadness said:


> Lol, this story reminds me of the south park episode with Ike and his Teacher, lawl.


I'd say the word that I am thinking about but zergling already beat me to the punch. 

I guess the younger teenage students at that age range was easier to get for her then oh anybody else? In that case she should wake up to reality.


----------



## TheRockIsCookin (Sep 10, 2008)

Wow... IT'S NOT FREAKING FAIR


----------



## BMR (Feb 11, 2008)

She's pretty hot, tbh. Kids today got it good, none of my teachers every looked like that!


----------



## Postage (Jun 20, 2007)

There are a good number of those hot teachers in my school but unfortunately none of them have come on to a student, at least not that I know of. These young ladies are becoming more and more cautious. Why the kids who get some rat them out is a mystery to me.


----------



## Stojy (Aug 24, 2008)

Yes she is fine. I am really lucky i have this fine ass teacher at our school and every time she thinks no one is around she rubs herself up against all the guys. It is quite fun actually.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Lucky 'Victim". :side:


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

GD. Lucky pricks...


----------



## ZanderM (Aug 21, 2006)

http://barstoolsports.com/article/sex_scandal_teacher_starting_lineup/2960/

Guess there are quite a few around these days.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

It's amazing why she'd want to go after high school kids. Kids suck. It's not like she'd be very desperate.

Women can get sex so much easier than men, especially when they're attractive, because men are always on the move trying to get some. All you really need to do is walk up to a guy you want and go "hey, you wanna fuck?". That's it, and you're in there.

That to me is the most surprising thing here.


----------



## rhysen (Oct 23, 2008)

Anyone thinking about translating to tusking high school?lol


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

I wish they do an interview with her as they did with this other pedofile.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C802Z5IIKH4



rhysen said:


> Anyone thinking about translating to tusking high school?lol


Like she's still employed there. :no:


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

ZanderM said:


> http://barstoolsports.com/article/sex_scandal_teacher_starting_lineup/2960/
> 
> Guess there are quite a few around these days.


Damn! :shocked:


----------



## imti_aka_raju (Jun 6, 2007)

If only I was one of the kids.

The teachers hot


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

Damn!, lucky bastards, wish i had teachers who looked that good when i was at school and engaged in such acts with students, sigh.

In the words of South Park, nice!


----------



## LOU (Jul 28, 2006)

Damn she's pretty hot.


----------



## urz (Mar 24, 2005)

-TheGrandSlamEnigma- said:


> In the words of South Park, nice!



Fair play to the kid though i bet hes the envy of the whole school!


----------



## Jax (Jun 24, 2006)

*Damn, Wish We Had Teachers Like Her Here.*


----------



## Dead Seabed (Jun 3, 2002)

I am shocked and angered and a round of furious masturbation awaits me.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

The kids who snitched gets a certified Dumbass Of The Year. Victim my ass.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Chain Gang solider said:


> Pic from Her Myspace:


8/10 +1 bonus mark for the sluttiness wowowo

I admire the kid, tapping that is just so win.


----------



## ADN (Feb 11, 2007)

They really got a hot teacher.


Wikipedia said:


> In 1997, she was Ms. Monday Nitro in World Championship Wrestling at Spring Break festivities.


Interesting note.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

ADN said:


> They really got a hot teacher.
> 
> 
> Interesting note.


:shocked:


----------



## ADN (Feb 11, 2007)

KnightMace said:


> :shocked:


http://www.break.com/movies_nsfw/pamrogers1.html

:shocked::shocked::shocked::shocked:


----------



## Attitude (Dec 6, 2008)

Poor guy mustve been traumatized...what with having to go snitch on the gal


----------



## ShellyB (Nov 12, 2007)

yea i feel so bad for him:side:


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

the king of kings said:


> There were a few teachers that where fuckable in my high school.


Same thing. There were a couple of teachers that I would have done in a heartbeat.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

ADN said:


> They really got a hot teacher.
> 
> 
> Interesting note.


Uh...what?

According to the article, she's 23 now. In 1997, that would have made her 12/13. Doubt it's her.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

He was talking about Pam Rogers, I believe.


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

Sticksy said:


> Where were these teachers when i was at school?


No shit 

As it seems I have no "So I stayed late for some 'extra credit'" stories....


I don't know why she got busted, apparently she brought enough for everybody.


----------



## the_cheese (Dec 31, 2008)

Seriously, back when I was in school, I had all those ugly old teachers. I seriously envy these kids, with their hot teachers and such.


----------



## Titania (Jan 1, 2007)

What's wrong with these women? I'm 25 and would never consider having sex with a teenager.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

God damn! She is hot!


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

CERB3RUS said:


> No shit
> 
> As it seems I have no "So I stayed late for some 'extra credit'" stories....
> 
> ...


Imagine being home schooled. :no:


----------

